# rechter Mausklick auf Zelle von JTable



## Heinzelmann (3. März 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe eine JTable im eigenem TableModel und eigenem CellRenderer.
Der CellRenderer leitet sich von JLabel ab.

Ich möchte nun auf eine beliebige Zelle einen rechten Mausklick machen
und ein für diese Zelle vorgegebenes JPopupMenu öffnen.
Um dies zu machen füge ich im CellRenderer dem JLabel mit addMouseListener einen Listener für die Maus hinzu. 

Mein Problem ist nun, dass der Listener nicht anspringt. Es tut sich einfach nichts.

Was muß ich tun damit ich auf einer Zelle einen Mausklick abfangen kann ?

Danke
Arni


----------



## Franz Degenhardt (3. März 2004)

Hi!

Die Klasse JTable erbt von Component die Methode addMouseListener(). Vielleicht solltest du diese benutzen anstatt die Methode aus dem JLabel.

Gruss TrueSun


----------



## Heinzelmann (4. März 2004)

Wenn ich das mache kann ich zwar einen rechten Mausklick abfangen aber eben nur für die Tabelle und nicht für eine spezielle Zelle. 
Mach brächte dann eine Möglichkeit über die Koordinaten des Mausklicks die Zelle zu bestimmen. Aber wie ?

Arni


----------



## Thomas Darimont (4. März 2004)

Moin!

Siehe hier:
http://java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/uiswing/components/table.html

hier:
http://java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/uiswing/components/menu.html#popup

und hier:
http://forum.java.sun.com/thread.jsp?forum=57&thread=212420

Gruß Tom


----------

